# Homemade Fishing Boat



## riverrat (Jan 20, 2007)

One of my friends wants to build a homemade fishing boat and use two older (river runner) kayaks for the pontoons and build the frame around them. Anybody have any ideas about this? or two older matching boats (color doesn't matter, just the model) that you need to get out of your yard/garage?


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

What is he going to do to make them watertight? I would think an expanding foam would do it, but wonder how many cans it would take!:mrgreen:


----------



## Junk Show Tours (Mar 11, 2008)

That's hilarious. I've never heard of anybody doing it, but let us know how it turns out. Old creek boats with lots of buoyancy might work good.


----------



## Landis (Apr 11, 2008)

*Neoprene Cockpit Covers*

I have made some custom Neoprene Cockpit covers before that kept a bunch of gear dry in a Topo Duo that was lashed to the back of a Raft that flipped on the Grand... All the other gear was damp or lost, but the stuff that was the deepest after the flip (in the boat though) stayed dry.

This would be a lot simpler than filling a boat with foam (PU foam tends to absorb water by the way). You could also reinforce the cockpit with a hard top just like on a sea kayak.

My approach anyway,
Landis



riverrat said:


> One of my friends wants to build a homemade fishing boat and use two older (river runner) kayaks for the pontoons and build the frame around them. Anybody have any ideas about this? or two older matching boats (color doesn't matter, just the model) that you need to get out of your yard/garage?


----------



## cma (Dec 19, 2003)

Might want to contact this guy:


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

thats awesome, ******** always do it best!


----------



## riverrat (Jan 20, 2007)

*Foam*

He's planning on using foam. He works construction so I guess they have some pretty hefty foam that actually adds stability to houses. He was planning on taking the boats to the construction site and just filling them up with the stuff. I'll let him know about the alternative though, thanks landis. Haha, that picture's awesome. GIT-R-DONE


----------

